# How many volts, amps, watts? does it take to start a fire?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I setup a custom notification system for mouse traps and there is electricity running through them and when the circuit is broken, it triggers the notice. 



The voltage is 5vdc and not sure of the current but it's very low. I'm just wondering, could a setup like that have any potential to start a fire? I can't see how, but I rather be safe than sorry. What does it really take for electricity to start a fire? I would imagine it takes quite a decent spark?


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

At only 5v there could only be the tinest of spark, if at all !
So if there is nothing combustable really close you should be ok !
At 5v it sounds like a logic level, 
so if so the currents involved would be quite low.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

dmxtothemax said:


> At only 5v there could only be the tinest of spark, if at all !
> So if there is nothing combustable really close you should be ok !
> At 5v it sounds like a logic level,
> so if so the currents involved would be quite low.


Yeah it's logic level, it's going to an arduino board. There is also no path to ground available as it's just a return back to the board, so no way of it shorting out. The psu does have potention for quite a few amps though, it's a computer power supply. Should I look at fusing it perhaps? Not sure where I'd buy a fuse/fuse holder though. Could probably get away with like a 50ma fuse.


----------



## curiousB (Jan 16, 2012)

Put a 1000 ohm resistor in series with +5vdc at the source to limit current to 5mA


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmm yeah that should work never thought of that, I have a box with a few resistors in it think there may be a 1k or close one in there.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Red you sure must have a lot of free time on your hands to come up with this stuff.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Red Squirrel said:


> I setup a custom notification system for mouse traps


 
The smell of a trap gone unnoticed it usually enough notification...:laughing:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Red you sure must have a lot of free time on your hands to come up with this stuff.


It actual saves me time considering I have to vacuum the whole room every time I open the attic hatch to check manually. :laughing:

Mice flash frozen at -30 surprisingly do not smell like anything. :laughing: That seems to be when I get them the most. Though I've already caught like 5 so far and there's not even any snow on the ground yet. It's late again this year.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

Red Squirrel said:


> Mice flash frozen at -30 surprisingly do not smell like anything. :laughing:


So you also have a CO2 extinguisher that gives a shot when a trap is tripped. :jester:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Put a fuse in line instead of a resistor. 5VDC with enough current behind it could most certainly start a fire.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

zappa said:


> So you also have a CO2 extinguisher that gives a shot when a trap is tripped. :jester:


That could work too, but when it's -30 and an animal that size dies it does not take long for it to freeze. :laughing:

Actually I just dispose of them in the trash, I only noticed a smell when I had 4 of em in there, then I changed out the trash, but it could have also been the onions that were rotting. Mice seem to just dry up. :wink:

And I'll go with the fuse idea then if that's better. Where would I find such low amperage fuse? I'm probably worrying for nothing considering some people have illegal live 120vac wires in their walls at times without proper junction box and don't get a fire, but I rather play it safe. :wink:


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Any one of these options will work. Napa, pep boys, or car audio installers should have have them. Google 'inline fuse' to find online.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Seem like you need to find a way to keep the critters out rather than killing them when they get in. Mice will always go to where the food is...what do you keep in your attic?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Missouri Bound said:


> Seem like you need to find a way to keep the critters out rather than killing them when they get in. Mice will always go to where the food is...what do you keep in your attic?


Yeah working on trying to figure out how they're getting in. This is a temp solution, and once I do figure out, it will stay up there regardless just in case. I actually hate having to kill animals but these guys can also burn my house down if they really want to. Something about that tasty copper center those big chewy wires have. :laughing:

At this point I'm just blindly blocking any random hole I can find around the house. There's a few where I think they may had been coming in through, assuming there's an opening inside the wall in the attic space.


----------



## zappa (Nov 25, 2011)

I hate mice and I'm always fighting them in my trailer and equipment. Last weekend one built a nest so deep inside of my central heater that I had to bring it home and disassemble it to get everything out. :furious:


----------



## Dave632 (Sep 18, 2012)

Get a cat or three.


----------

